# [Greek NR] 3x3 average 8.97 Antonie Paterakis



## Antonie faz fan (Sep 9, 2015)

yeah really really happy how this average turned out!! 2 Vperms, 1 Yperm, 1 Hperm and 1 Gperm is opviously not the best set of PLL's you can get :/
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tSP2-PX0ps8&feature=youtu.be


----------



## KevinG (Sep 9, 2015)

Gj! 7.32 with y perm : o


----------

